# West Point how's the water



## j_seph (Apr 21, 2011)

Would we be better off up river or down toward the lower end? Doodleflop and I are taking a friends kid and would like to get on some fish for him?
Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 21, 2011)

Up river, When you comin I will hook up with you and go out to, I got a buddy who wants to give it a go.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 21, 2011)

All right thats 2 boats, Anybody else wana go????


----------



## GHC (Apr 22, 2011)

When are you guys going?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 22, 2011)

We are leaving gainesville about 5


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 22, 2011)

You should find plenty in any cove up the river or any flooded flats off the river. There were in there by the thousands last week.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 22, 2011)

putin in at snake creek just before dark.


----------



## S Adams (Apr 23, 2011)

Water was muddy but fish everywhere!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 23, 2011)

Agree fish everywhere. Just couldn't see em. We ended up getting plugs cleaned and all was good. Seen lots of gizzard shad and very few carp on south end


----------



## S Adams (Apr 23, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Agree fish everywhere. Just couldn't see em. We ended up getting plugs cleaned and all was good. Seen lots of gizzard shad and very few carp on south end



was that yall in the skiff at snake creek?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2011)

S Adams said:


> was that yall in the skiff at snake creek?


 yup


----------



## S Adams (Apr 24, 2011)

Good deal!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2011)

We flooded our kicker so we used the 50 horse for a little bit and decided to go get plugs and head on down to the lower end of lake. Bunches of big gizzards down there and one cottonmouth.


----------



## S Adams (Apr 24, 2011)

We had too chase all are fish down,everytime we went in a cove the fish would blow out!(we seen two cottonmouths)


----------



## GT Whitetail (May 3, 2011)

Went this past weekend and the water was way down, and real bad muddy..Ended up shooting a few fish, but it was tough. Probably not going back till the water is up in the grass at least. Anyone know if they let water out anticipating the storm last week or has it just not filled up since winters pool? There anything online with this type of info? How much below full pool, water clarity..etc?


----------

